# HELP!!! Retained capsule



## ancoleman22 (Sep 26, 2016)

I have a case her that states the patient has a small bowel obstruction due to a retained endoscopic capsule. I'm trying to code it and I keep just going in circles! What are the correct codes for this scenario?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aciardelli (Sep 26, 2016)

My suggestion is check under T18. I've searched and those code seem to be the best fit. I do not code gastro so I'm not 100%.


----------



## ancoleman22 (Sep 26, 2016)

aciardelli said:


> My suggestion is check under T18. I've searched and those code seem to be the best fit. I do not code gastro so I'm not 100%.



Yes I have the T18.3 code but I'm unsure if there should be a complication code as well? I can't seem to find one that fits. Any ideas? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## aciardelli (Sep 26, 2016)

Maybe K91.3 postprocedural intestinal obstruction would work.


----------

